# Jumeirah College Parents



## Moving2dubai (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi JC Parents,
My daughter has been offered a place at JC. We are moving from London to Dubai over the summer. Please advise how is this school and are you happy with it How does it compare to DC?. Do children get into good universities?
Also want to know where to live near the school. We are looking for a 3 bed apartment in a central, lively location. Not sure of Dubai traffic and how far we can go from the school to be 20-25 mins driving distance from the school. What should we budget for such an accommodation? Are school buses an option? How long are their routes.
Thanks alot for any advise.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If you mean Dubai College, I would take that every time over JC DC has a better UK uni pass/acceptance rate and it's also not for profit. Kudos for you for getting your daughter accepted there without attending an interview though.

There aren't many apartments near JC (there are around DC), plenty of Villas though, a 3 bed is around 180k, traffic is a nightmare at school run time, 20-25 minutes driving can mean only 2 miles away, it's that bad, and worse picking up.

I would never, EVER trust my kid in a school bus here.


----------



## Moving2dubai (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks. We applied to both but JC were very quick in responding, getting an assessment done and offering a place. DC will get back end of March! So for now we have accepted JC. 
Regarding accommodation, what about down town Dubai? Is that easy to commute to from JC. We are not keen on villas. I guess school buses will be out for now!


----------



## Hells-Bells (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi, we are in the same situation as you - moving this summer. We have 2 children, one academic, one not so we need to try to find the best balance for both.

Finding the right school in Dubai is pretty much a blood sport. Extremely stressful and expensive. Everyone has an opinion. Few are unbiased. There are facebook groups for schools in Dubai although I find they tend to focus on younger year groups.

Having spent weeks pouring through all of it my opinion (see told you!) Is that if your child can pass the assessments and enjoys an academic environment then DC is the best school in Dubai without doubt. Based on GCSE passes and academic course choice I'd say thst JC is next followed by DESC (non profit). 

We have accepted a place for our son at JC (no places for our daughter), and accepted a place for her at the English College. DC said that they'd let us know in March if they wanted our son to sit an assessment (but the school is a really looong way from our asigned accommodation) and DESC is full for the required years. 

If DC is feasible for you and your child passes the assessment then take that place. If not, JC seems to be a good second choice. Check if DESC has any places for your year.

Do the best you can without driving yourself crazy!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It looks easy on paper yes, but the traffic is mental both getting out of downtown and getting in to Um Sequim (where JC is). Allow 30-45 mins each way.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Should I ever get married and have a kid delivered to me (I'm not sure where they come from, something about storks?) I wouldn't want to educate them here.

My parents did years ago in the 90s when it was pricey enough, now it's just extortionate.


----------



## Moving2dubai (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I guess I will have my daughter sit the DC assessment too (if she is good enough!) in March/ April whenever they send it. That will resolve our accommodation problem as both my husband and I are keen
On apartments. And yes, schooling is very expensive! Luckily but sadly for us my older daughter will not be moving with us as she joins uni this year in the UK. So have to pay for one school and one uni. Thank god for student loans!


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,

As a parent of a child who had the option to apply to both and chose JC perhaps I could offer an alternative consideration which may or may not be an issue for your daughter...
DC is, as you say, very highly regarded in Dubai and is infamous for being 'the school' to attend. As such it comes with an elitist undertone from a lot of it's parents and pupils. 
Don't misunderstand me - these folks are entitled to be proud of their achievements but it does potentially breed a sense of superiority.
I work within education in Dubai and this superiority exists amongst children in any school - it's the Dubai way unfortunately! 
However after long conversations and would searching my son decided that he wouldn't feel comfortable amongst the overtly confident and competitive crowd at DC.
I realise there might be some folks eye rolling, thinking I am a disappointed parent who's child hasn't attended... Not so, but I thought that you may value an alternative viewpoint.
My son is very happy at JC and I am more than confident with the progress he is making and the additional opportunities he is offered there... Perhaps had he have chosen DC as an option I would be sharing the same praise for them.
Hopefully a balanced unbiased view to help with the decision making.


----------



## Moving2dubai (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you. I have also heard very good things about JC. Spoke to someone last week whose daughter is in DC and son in JC. She feels they are equally good and doesn't think DC is better. So we might stick with JC after all. Plus have paid the admission fee of nearly 2 grand which may not seem much in the long run but is quite a lot for now!


----------



## Moving2dubai (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi an update. DC contacted us as my daughter was short listed to sit for their assessment. However, I have turned them down as it turns out, should my daughter have passed, they expected an upfront payment of dhs 25,000 as personal debentures! This is in addition to their first term tuition fee of another dhs 25,000 and some book fees? Overall, an immediate payment of about £10k. I thought the debenture system is quite unethical but doing some research, discovered quite a few schools in Dubai ask for this. As this is beyond our budget, and JC has not requested any such ridiculous sums, I have gladly decided to stick with JC.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Moving2dubai said:


> Hi an update. DC contacted us as my daughter was short listed to sit for their assessment. However, I have turned them down as it turns out, should my daughter have passed, they expected an upfront payment of dhs 25,000 as personal debentures! This is in addition to their first term tuition fee of another dhs 25,000 and some book fees? Overall, an immediate payment of about £10k. I thought the debenture system is quite unethical but doing some research, discovered quite a few schools in Dubai ask for this. As this is beyond our budget, and JC has not requested any such ridiculous sums, I have gladly decided to stick with JC.


Welcome to the Dubai world. 
Income tax free then reality kicks in.....................

You can get everything and anything here as long as you are willing to pay. I remember well when my daughter was here the school (which shall remain nameless) had a theatre trip as part of the GCSE English Literature curriculum. No problem really, but did they really have to go to Stratford Upon Avon!
Other bit of good news is the Uni fees are higher as you are now or will be non-residents & therefore overseas students if going to Uni in the England. Try and claim UK resident fees and the taxman cometh. Exeter Uni for Arabic studies 4years at £15K a year + accom etc. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## giocchi (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Moving2Dubai

I'm in a similar position to yours and will be relocating from London to Dubai mid-summer (July/Aug) so currently looking to secure a place for my son - the older one will remain in the UK as he's off to uni... - anyway, would you please share the process you went through to secure a place?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moving2dubai (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi have already started budgeting for my daughter's uni!! I know we will be paying higher rate fees as already going through the fees etc with my older one who joins uni in sept and therefore will be paying local fees. I must admit, I am not keen on moving but only doing so for my husbands work. 

To start the school process, suggest narrow down 3 schools and then directly apply to them from their website. I think all of them have the option to apply online/ via email if you are an overseas applicant. If the Dubai schools want an assessment, then you will have to inform your current school as the test will be sent to them and they will administer it. Good luck?


----------



## giocchi (Feb 22, 2015)

Moving2dubai said:


> To start the school process, suggest narrow down 3 schools and then directly apply to them from their website. I think all of them have the option to apply online/ via email if you are an overseas applicant. If the Dubai schools want an assessment, then you will have to inform your current school as the test will be sent to them and they will administer it. Good luck?


Thanks. I did that but every single school is requesting ID cards / residency VISA , which as we are not in Dubai yet, we can't provide....how did you overcome that?


----------



## Moving2dubai (Feb 9, 2015)

I just called them up and they said not needed now for overseas applicants. Can provide when we arrive later in summer. Did not have to send anything in the post. Only scan and attach to email. We also do not have these as yet. Schools are fine about it.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Other bit of good news is the Uni fees are higher as you are now or will be non-residents & therefore overseas students if going to Uni in the England. Try and claim UK resident fees and the taxman cometh. Exeter Uni for Arabic studies 4years at £15K a year + accom etc. :fingerscrossed:


When it comes to applying to universities in the UK, each English LEA will have it's own policy; some will reject you flat-out for home status but others won't.

Try and find out if the temporary contract foreign posting justification works. My other went and claimed his annual review was a contract rollover and was extended yearly; most of them bought it :eyebrows:


----------



## lelia (Apr 12, 2016)

I have been a parent at JC for many years. My elder son graduated at JC 7 years ago and I was very happy with his achievements. I liked JC and I was proud to share such a great community.

My younger son started when my older one had just graduated. I could feel the changes in management, teaching and caring for the children very soon after. Two years ago, 40 teachers left JC...leaving the students and parents bewildered. Most of the teachers in year 11, the year doing the GCSE to be more specific, are new. The PTC were embarrassing, they barely knew the students. Considering how important this year is, most of the parents were deeply disappointed. 

What I want to say is that JC is not the happy, well managed community it used to be and it hasn't been for some time. There are a lot of things I would like to say but this is not the place or the time. Hopefully, things will change again...in the good direction.


----------

